# Freud #7 jointer plane



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

I have come across a new in the box Freud jointer hand plane and was wondering if anyone has any information on this tool. It's a Bailey pattern and is in immaculate condition and the asking price is $75.00. I'm thinking it may be along the lines of the Freud wood turning chisels and not of the best quality. What say ye? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I can't help with any information other than there was just one on eBay. You could look and see what it went for.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It's probably fine, but the sole may not be flat. While
you can lap any plane flat enough to do accurate work,
it is time consuming unless you have a machine shop.

Realistically, most vintage planes will not have been
lapped particularly either. I have several old Baileys and I
only lapped one or two and haven't bothered since.

If you want to engage in the theory that planes must
be flat soled to work well, you can either resign yourself
to lapping or buy one of the premium makes.

Basically I'm saying it's probably a decent plane. The Bailey
pattern is proven and reliable and even works pretty
well if the castings aren't perfectly milled.


----------

